# Why are photographers treated with distrust?



## John Orrell (Dec 12, 2004)

Do you find this also?

I was out and about in a local park yesterday called Stanley Park.  It's got a boating-lake, the usual flower-gardens (giving suitably barren shots this time of year), a fountain, big stone sculptures, a wood, tennis-courts etc.  Basically, all the usual stuff you find in a big park.  

I thought it would be great to take my 35RC round there and rattle off some test shots, seeing that I've loaded it with Ilford Delta 400 B&amp;W film.  The weather was a bit dull and grey, ideal for B&amp;W I find because there won't be any harsh, featureless shadows.

Why is it though that other people around you stare at you like you've got two heads, just because you're taking some photos on your own, like you're some kind of freak?  Perhaps it's the sign of the times and is caused by the general mistrust everyone has in each other these days.  There was a perfect photo waiting to be taken of two young boys fishing on the bank of the lake.  I framed up the shot and they noticed me and I thought "no, I better not: their parents could be nearby and the next thing I know I could be sleeping in a prison-cell having been accused of stalking their kids".  Am I just paranoid?

I'll post some of the photos I did take when I get the film developed.

What do others think?


----------



## John E. (Dec 12, 2004)

It's a horrible shame, but we live in paranoid times. I do not take pictures of kids unless the parents are nearby and then I ask their permission.

 Many  people do not understand the joys  of photography and cannot understand why a person would take a picture of a tree instead of a snap of a relative. I live in a very small community and I get weird looks all the time .Most  people  are just curious and/or  looking for a little gossip. 

 I have learned not to worry about what others think, if they want to laugh at the silly position I am in inorder for me to take the picture, then I provided them with a little free entertainment, no big deal.


----------



## Lepospondyl (Dec 12, 2004)

It's the nice thing about where I work. Almost everyone there carries their camera with them all the time. I've been at the zoo, setting up to take pictures of a caterpillar or something, and people look at me like I'm weird for not just shooting the animals in cages. 

I go for a walk with my son on a little nature trail in town, and shoot 256MB of pictures. People look at me weird, but they're the ones that buy these pictures and put them on their walls, aren't they?

A bunch of kids at the beach were mocking me because I was laying on my back in the wet sand (not in swimming gear) with my camera to shoot photos of the gulls. They turned out great and I'll post some soon, but they didn't understand because they can't. They're not photographers.


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 12, 2004)

Come on John - everyone knows that post Sept. 11th that shooting in a park with anything resembling a digital camera automatically makes a photographer equate to a pervert.  Just kidding.  Maybe not - the papers indicate that every type of photographer is likely to get arrested. 

Maybe it's the privacy laws bite back attitude in the States and western countries.    I usually get arrested at airports when I travel abroad because Customs are a little ignorant about the rocket launcher thing strapped onto my back.  When I explain it's a tripod, their expressions usually fall flat.  The spirit levels and contraptions around the geared ball-head make it look too sophisticated.  And oh boy - wait until they see what's in the aluminium metal suitcase!  Huge lenses; infra-red film; big big complicated Sekonic flashmeter and flash strobes.   I missed my flight by the way.....

Out on the field, with a large format camera and traditional dark cloth over my head, most people are very courteous.  The older folk stop me and tell me that their military barracks used to have one when they joined, and had powder flashgun going with the photographer operating a viewcamera.  Photographers tend to be very courteous when they run into a large format camera user.  The younger folk laugh and point.  Even dogs woof with excitement and ask for their mugshots, playing skittish around the camera as I fail to track them within 15 minutes trying to do a quick snapshot of a dog.   Thieves and robbers usually need to ask for help just to try and run away with such a large format camera so they don't even try mugging.  Besides, nobody wants to mess with you if you've balancing a can of sodium hyposulphite in one hand and waving  a cable release with a long prong on the other like a lunatic.  Younger kids usually find it enthralling and say: "look daddy!  That man's camera is way bigger than yours!!  And the suave city slicker out for the weekend in his Barbours will brush by looking e embarrassed and curious as he wears  his teeny weeny dinky cute like plastic silver digi-cam like a bracelet - you know - the type that gets you arrested for spying on people 

After writing that, you see why I get arrested? The digital police are out to get us! ;P


----------



## paul rond (Dec 12, 2004)

Mistrust is not what people think at all. I think it's just being curious. I shoot an RB67, a monster of a camera. People see me point that at them and they duck thinking it's an X-Ray machine. But when I am getting into a subject, I find an audience of folks just wondering what I am looking at and are trying to imagine what my pics will look like. Many people don't see the world around them and when you find something interesting, they want to know what they've missed or just think your stupid for finding that caterpillar so interesting since they would have just squashed that bug into the pavement. 

As for shooting kids in the streets these days, it is dangerous with everyone's paranoia so high. All a kid has to do is say you tried anything or looked at em wrong and you are off to jail, then left with the mess of straightening your life out once you've been fingered as a monster, no matter if you are guilty or not. If you are in a play ground, shoot the parents first, then shoot the kids with their permission or knowledge you are just taking pics for fun. I offer them my e-address so they can see them and if they'd like a copy I'd sell em a print at cost.

Here in NYC since 9/11, you have to expect someone to question your activities with a camera. I've been asked by cops why I was taking pictures of a bridge or the tram as well as told not to take pictures of City Hall or other City buildings. I had to show them ID and almost prove I'm not a terrorist. Take a pic of a cop with a donut and you might get a gun shoved in your face as if they have something to hide. Subway photography will soon be illegal with new legislation being reviewed. I wonder if photography in public will become illegal altogether?... you may have to file for a permit as is the practice in some countries. This will be the most under documented times in all of history. Well, I guess it's back to drawing n painting or are there laws about that too?


----------



## Shutterbug (Dec 12, 2004)

I ignore them. The point is that I know what I'm shooting and I don't shoot things that are wrong, so if the people around me don't like it, too bad. The way I shoot things involves instant reaction to things, so I don't have time to wait and think about that other people think. 

Also, I'm a real kiss @$$ so I can get my way out of any situation


----------



## ajmall (Dec 12, 2004)

i feel that the publics impression of you if you have a big camera and lens is that you're scum of the earth paparazzi out to take the most horrible mug shot of a celebrity u can and sell it to the tabloids. 

i think privacy has become a big issue in the past few years. everyone is so suspicious of each other its getting silly! some of the best photos ive seen have been candid and its a shame that you can be regarded as a perv or freak by pointing a lens and pressing the shutter at someone...

strange to think how you can walk about anywhere all day long with a video camera pointing in front of you and no-one will look twice.


----------



## celery (Dec 12, 2004)

It's funny that we live in a time when images are a part of everyday life.

TV, movies, magazines, newspapers, photographs . . .

Yet at the same time, don't people know that the pictures have to come from SOMEWHERE?


My suggestion if you're being bugged while taking pictures in public, is to get some business cards printed up, and if anyone bothers you.  Pretend like they're a potential client and give them your card and say that if they ever need family portraits or some fine art photography for their walls to contact you.

People are worried about pervs.  But if you act and treat others professionally, I don't think many will bother you.


----------



## John Orrell (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for your responses.  I had to laugh at Jamie R's response: perhaps you're right Jamie and I would have got more approving looks if I'd set up an old wooden tripod with a big 5x4 field camera on it  instead of my tiny Oly 35RC 

Definately sad times in which we live when an amateur photographer can't shoot what he thinks will make a good photo without getting himself labelled a terrorist or paedophile.  :sad anim:


----------



## cbrdave1311 (Dec 12, 2004)

I almost started this post a few days ago. 
 I was in the park walking my dog during the day.  Maybe five old people at the park.  I took my zoom lens to get pictures of the deer.  Of course my dog startled them.  But people look at me like a weirdo because I have a camera.  It miles of wooded trails not a playground.   

Then it hit me "Who really cares"  People mind your own business.  If I took a picture of them I would ask first if not mind your own business,  

in general people are pretty stupid and like to call the police so they feel important and trust me the police think they are idiots.


----------



## John Orrell (Dec 12, 2004)

Of course the underlying problem is that on the whole people don't appreciate photography, just like what Cruzin and Lepospondyl were saying earlier in this post. They cannot fathom why someone would want to take a photo of a bent old tree (they'd be even more bemused if they knew I was shooting B&amp;W) and just see cameras as something used to take cheezy snapshots of relatives and friends in forced poses. Yet as Lepospondyl inferred, they've probably got a similar picture hung up in their house in a 16x10 frame, which they either bought for $100/£100 from a store or - get this - maybe even paid a "professional" photographer to take for them!


----------



## will965 (Dec 12, 2004)

It's because everyones jealous of our coolness 8)


----------



## Aoide (Dec 12, 2004)

I think that looks of the person taking the picture and even the looks of the camera sometimes have to do with people's reactions.

I get the weird looks because I have a point and shoot, so I look kind of like a tourist in a non-touristy town.  I'm usually in the non-touristy places as well or taking pictures of things that most tourists wouldn't.  I wonder what life will be like in the far future when I have a digital SLR instead of the point and shoot.  I think I will get different kinds of looks.

I don't think anyone would confuse me with a terrorist though.  Even though I am half hispanic I'm not very dark and I'm not skinny either.  I think most terrorists need to be in good shape.  I wouldn't really know so if any terrorists would like to pipe up and tell us about your training regiment I'd appreciate it.   :scratch: 

I ran across this every interesting story a few months ago by a photographer in Washington state.  His experiences with trying to take a picture for a photo assignment for a community college.  It is located under Link 1 under Artist Statement.  I know that this is the exception and not the rule, but it is also very eye-opening.

http://www.brownequalsterrorist.com/

I agree that the majority of the weird looks is probably more from "Why are they taking a picture of that leaf?" versus "Why is this character here with a camera?".  I made up some cards with my name, email and photoblog address site on it just in case.  But since I don't really take people pictures I haven't had to use them.  But it is nice to have them, just in case.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Dec 12, 2004)

I have noticed this too. I think the majority of peole are just curious, though. 

I was recently taking pictures in downtown Denver, with relatives, and it was my INLAWS that were giving me funny looks. I think they were embarrased that I kept stopping and snapping pictures. But hey, they all love to ooh and ahh over them when I send them to them, so what can you do?


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 12, 2004)

I've never sensed that the folks around me in public place "distrust" me and my camera.  Mostly they're just curious.  Much of the time I do think it's that they are wondering what is so interesting that I'd be taking a photograph.  

My gear gets a lot of attention.  I use mostly medium and large format cameras, many of them vintage, so that draws attention from other folks interested in photography, people who like antiques, and even people who just aren't familiar with anything except the popular styles of 35mm and digital cameras.  I get lot's of stories from senior citizens about how they or their parents had a camera just like mine.  Little kids think my Speed Graphics are movie or news cameras.  

I meet with clients in local coffee shops, and since we've usually never met in person before, I tell them that I'll be the guy with the vintage camera sitting on the table.  I run into a lot of amateur and pro photographers that way.  They'll stop as they pass by; either curious about the "crazy, old camera", or maybe they've used something similar before.  People who've never used anything but a point-n-shoot are still fascinated by a camera with bellows.


----------



## Aoide (Dec 12, 2004)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> I was recently taking pictures in downtown Denver, with relatives, and it was my INLAWS that were giving me funny looks. I think they were embarrased that I kept stopping and snapping pictures. But hey, they all love to ooh and ahh over them when I send them to them, so what can you do?



I've started warning people.  "You're going with me to so-and-so?  Fine, just as long as you know I will be taking pictures."


----------



## 6Speed (Dec 12, 2004)

I like to shoot old houses and things of that nature.  Sometimes it's hard to know whose property these old abandoned houses are on, and therefore hard to get permission.  Plus, I usually see them at random times, and want to stop right then and snap a few pics.  I always worry someone is going to call the police and say I'm "prowling" around or something.


----------



## JimJohnD (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't believe it's all mistrust.  Many/most people don't have a clue about real photography beyond their cellphone 'camera'.  They just don't understand all of the equipment let alone the theory of light.  People 'fear' what they don't understand, human nature I guess, too bad.


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess there is the good and bad of being a female.  The bad is that I don't feel safe to go to some areas that a male may, but on the other, people don't tend to think I am a terrorist or kidnapper either.

I see people watching me a lot, generally when I have a big telephoto lens attached to my camera or if I have a tripod for night photography, but I don't usually have anyone rude approach.  Mostly people come and talk to me and ask if I am from National Geographic or something similar, which is pretty funny.  If they only knew that if I were, my equipment would be seriously lacking!

A lot of times I will show people pictures I take on the LCD. Then, they can see what I see, and many times this will bring about questions, so I explain to them about shutter speed, and the purpose of a tripod.  So, in the end, I get to blab about photography, meet someone new, and they learn something or at least see some cool photos


----------



## Jeremy Lim (Oct 23, 2008)

Like Jamie said, the first thing I thought when I read the title was, "Because everyone thinks everyone else is a pervert."  Though I get funny looks in public, I get the most crap from my friends.  I think the worst comment was, "You know, when you said you were bringing the camera, I didn't think you'd be humping it all night."  Blagh.

I live in Vancouver, so we get a large influx of Asian tourists and visitors.  I think I get away with some shots because people think I'm a tourist.  Being born and bred here, they couldn't be more wrong.

C'est la vie.  I've met some amazing people and come up with some pretty sweet shots thanks to my 30D.  The only thing stopping me is the day my camera dies.  Quick, everyone knock on wood!


----------



## Overread (Oct 23, 2008)

errr guys this is a 4 year old thread -- let it die please


----------



## Joves (Oct 23, 2008)

Overread said:


> errr guys this is a 4 year old thread -- let it die please


No we must give it CPR. Besides the forum has been slow so why not revive something.
 Oh and most people notice my sidearm before my camera. I love living in Az.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 23, 2008)

Like some I find that most people are more curious than concerned... I almost find this more weird.  I get a _lot_ of people who are just kind of into whatever you are doing and want to be involved in some way, see what you are doing, look at your results, ask you questions, etc.

To be honest, it surprises me mainly because it's not like DSLRs are uncommon in my area... hell I went to a labor day parade recently and I swear every third person had one.  Dunno.  It's a funny social behavior.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 23, 2008)

Overread said:


> errr guys this is a 4 year old thread -- let it die please



And obviously things have only gotten worse since then.

Four years ago people thought you were strange for taking a photo of a person you're not related to, now you are suspect if you take a picture of a bridge.

Why on Earth would anybody ever photograph a bridge if they weren't planning on blowing it up?  I don't understand why nobody else sees this...
We need to ban photography altogether, the world will be much safer.
"The Terrorists" will have no way of planning their attacks if we all just made this small sacrifice and took up another hobby.  (Astronomy would probably be best, so we could continue our obsession with lenses, and it is equally (probably even more) expensive, so we'll still have that going for us too.)



I get looks sometimes...  I've gotten the finger for aiming a camera at someone a few times.  There's been instances where I didn't take a picture I wanted to because I didn't want to have to "explain myself".

I can't believe how stupid some people are.  Most people are probably just curious, but some of them really do think that photographers might be "up to something".


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Oct 23, 2008)

JimJohnD said:


> I don't believe it's all mistrust. Many/most people don't have a clue about real photography beyond their cellphone 'camera'. They just don't understand all of the equipment let alone the theory of light. People 'fear' what they don't understand, human nature I guess, too bad.


 
I think this pretty much sums it up.  I agree with it.
Some people just don't understand.


----------



## Paul M (Oct 24, 2008)

Joves said:


> No we must give it CPR. Besides the forum has been slow so why not revive something.
> Oh and most people notice my sidearm before my camera. I love living in Az.


 
I agree and I figgure with the investment I am carrying, I had better protect it right? Except here in Florida, it has to be concealed  so when stopped, it makes things a bit more exciting when it's an officer asking what I'm doing. I am not going to stop either way. As long as I am not doing anything wrong, I am not going to let people that have no clue limit me in any way.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Oct 24, 2008)

I think anybody is right to be wary of their picture being taken and absolutely fulfilling their parental obligation to question anybody taking pictures of their children. I'm never nervous about taking pictures of kids, I always ask the parents permission first and offer a business card so they can see the shots. I've never had a refusal... I'm very personable and I'm great with kids. 

As far as people being weirded out by photos in general, who cares? lol I've struck up more conversations then I can remember with people because I've been taking photographs of random stuff. Being good with people and extroverted is a great trait for a photographer.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 24, 2008)

'course the funny thing is I would bet you money a tehhhrist wouldn't be roving around with a bag full of camera gear, a D300 and a tripod.  They'd probably snap some pics with their camera phone and move on.


----------



## phoenix_rising (Oct 24, 2008)

I ran across this and thought it pertanent...

http://www.krages.com/phoright.htm


----------



## MarkCSmith (Oct 24, 2008)

phoenix_rising said:


> I ran across this and thought it pertanent...
> 
> http://www.krages.com/phoright.htm


 
If you need to print out a document to show to people explaining your rights as a photographer, I'd strongly suggest you work on your people skills a bit :er:

Just because it's legal, doesn't mean it's a good idea to photograph kids in a playground.


----------



## Joves (Oct 24, 2008)

MarkCSmith said:


> If you need to print out a document to show to people explaining your rights as a photographer, I'd strongly suggest you work on your people skills a bit :er:
> 
> Just because it's legal, doesn't mean it's a good idea to photograph kids in a playground.


 While I agree that taking shots of a child that isnt yours or, related to you. The rampant paranoia in post 9/11 society sickens me. What I saw 9/11 as is a wake up call and the US catching up with the rest of the world. Face it the rest of the globe has been experiencing terror attacks for decades before we got hit and, US citizens saw it as their problem. Well now that they got the wake up call they are over reacting.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 24, 2008)

Joves said:


> Well now that they got the wake up call they are over reacting.



The people are not over-reacting - the government is seeing it as an opportunity to seize more power, and the people are just standing there watching.  Sorry if that's too political...

(the people are not reacting enough to the abuse of power)


----------



## tenlientl (Oct 24, 2008)

I did a Stanley Park trip the other day too(Vancouver) and took pictures. I just took pictures of people, didn't care what they thought. Mind you that was the first time. To be honest, I just smiled and nodded. 

IMO, some are insecured so they dont wanna get their pictures taken. Some are conceited and think they're soo good and that you're probably taking pictures of them for perverted reasons. 

I've had a couple of people actually smile at the camera and said hi.


----------



## Joves (Oct 24, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> The people are not over-reacting - the government is seeing it as an opportunity to seize more power, and the people are just standing there watching. Sorry if that's too political...
> 
> (the people are not reacting enough to the abuse of power)


 Actually they are because they have allowed the government to take rights for a false sense of security. Had a majority of the people wrote their congressmen prior to the Patriot Act vote opposing it, it would not have passed. But instead all I was hearing from sheeple was how the government needed to protect them even if it meant losing a little privacy or, rights. It sickened me then as it does now when I hear it.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 24, 2008)

People are worried that taking their photo will steal a part of their soul.  At least the ones that worry about it.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 3, 2008)

I could not give a f--k what people think when I shoot. You only live once and you have to make your way.  Let anyone get in mine.


----------



## laam999 (Nov 3, 2008)

The only thing I have avoided taking is kids, unless I have been seen taking photos for a while before I cant be doing with the whole explination, I like the buissness card idea, I think I may steal that.

Apart from pics of kids most people are just curious and interested I find.... Except airport security -_- I made my last flight by about 20 secs because of bloody security in Paris forcing me up unpack every single item -_-


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 3, 2008)

I've gotta get me that T-shirt that reads:

I am a Photographer
 (not a terrorist!)


----------



## Overread (Nov 3, 2008)

we need a TFP offical one of those Jerry


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> People are worried that taking their photo will steal a part of their soul.  At least the ones that worry about it.




It doesn't? Damn. Here I've been trying to zap my wife's soul as much as she has mine...



(I kid! Hi honey, ow... ow... ow... ack)


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 3, 2008)

Overread said:


> we need a TFP offical one of those Jerry



There is a local place that specializes in T-shirts locally, I'm stopping in there this weekend and maybe have one custom made.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 3, 2008)

The equipment youre using can make a big difference...

I've noticed that when I'm shooting one of these, people think I must be some sort of terrorist or pedophile, and sometimes even call the cops:











HOWEVER, when I'm shooting one of these I'm considered an "artist" and people get out of my way and are very polite, and pretty girls sometimes offer to pose nude--go figure:


----------



## manaheim (Nov 3, 2008)

I got stopped this weekend by the security guy at the building I was taking pictures at. I did the usual thing I always do... big smile, "Hey, how you doing?", simple explanation that I'm taking pictures for the real estate firm that is working with the building owner, give 'em a card, make a joke about something or another, and all is well.

Works nearly every time. You have to be fairly confident in your delivery, though.

My joke this week (since I had my daughter) was to point to her and go "Just Daddy/Daughter career day... on a Sunday". That got a good laugh. A few weeks back I handed him my card and said, "I'm seriously not a terrorist, but you can call my wife and ask her. She'll be happy to tell you I'm way too stupid to be qualified for terrorism." 

BTW, I DON'T recommend terrorism jokes.  I was feeling cocky that day and was pretty much done with my work so I did it. hehehe... baaaaaaaaad idea. Not nearly as bad as making jokes about grenades in a an airport security line, but bad.

(Yes, I was actually in an airport security line when someone started making jokes about grenades. I looked the dude and said, "Hey, are you REALLY that stupid?!?!" and then pointed up to two levels above where there were three TSA guys with those telescoping microphones pointed at the security lines) (This was Denver) Idiot.  What were we talking about again?


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2008)

djacobox372 said:


> The equipment youre using can make a big difference...
> 
> I've noticed that when I'm shooting one of these, people think I must be some sort of terrorist or pedophile, and sometimes even call the cops:


 
And I worked out why!!


----------



## manaheim (Nov 4, 2008)

Overread said:


> And I worked out why!!


 
I'm literally laughing so hard people are stopping by my office door to see what the heck my problem is. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol, I get off easy most of the time. Most of people reaction is "aww look at the teenager trying to be artistic with daddy's camera". Whatever, works fine for me. Never gotten so much as a glance from a passer-by.


----------



## IvyJade (Nov 6, 2008)

I would completely agree with many of these people up here.

Post 9/11, taking photos is more of being seen as a pervert or potential terrorist.  It's very difficult now a days to have people understand that you are doing it for the JOY of and not with hidden agendas.


----------



## Moglex (Nov 6, 2008)

IvyJade said:


> Post 9/11, taking photos is more of being seen as a pervert or potential terrorist.  It's very difficult now a days to have people understand that you are doing it for the JOY of and not with hidden agendas.


I know a lot of Americans became hopelessly paranoid after 9/11 but I'm having trouble understanding how even the most idiotic and paranoid individual could equate people flying aircraft into buildings with people taking photograhs being 'perverts'.

It's rather bizarre that the have the idea that photographing buildings is indicative of terrorism as none of the 9/11 terrorists are known to have used photography in the planning of their attacks as detailed drawings of both the building and aircraft are easily available to the public.


----------



## Zest777 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

 I agree with the comment about keeping thread alive, it is too important to allow it to die.

This is not just a US problem either, it is just as bad here in the UK.

I have a friend who is a press photographer, and he says he regularly gets harrased by the police for taking pictures. He has even been arrested... twice!


http://pa.photoshelter.com/gallery-show/G0000eyRRdex_qGg/

We photographers should stand up for our right to freedom of expression, the same as everyone else does.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2008)

I have really NEVER had a serious problem with this, and taking pictures of buildings is all I do.  I mean YES, I've had a TON of people check up on me, but I've always found if you just act normal and friendly, it satisfies them that you're not planning to blow up the building and they move on.

Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 6, 2008)

I regularly get harrassed by the MP's here on post when I take pictures of stuff out here.

And when I go home to TN, I open carry an HK .45. People freak about how I "can't have a camera in here" but I can walk right in with a gun, locked and loaded, in plain sight...


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 6, 2008)

Photographers are not really treated with much distrust, terrorists are.  The problem with that is that people are having a real hard time differentiating a photographer and a terrorist.

I plan to help them out by wearing a t-shirt that reads "I am a photographer, not a terrorist".


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my god...  This is hillarious (and scary at the same time).

I googled "terrorists using cameras" to try to find an instance where a terrorist was actually caught with a SLR and big lens.

Apparently only Liberals (and terrorists, of course) use digital cameras.



> The innocent looking man taking zoom-lens photos of the White house may be plotting to kill the President. Unlike film-based photography, there is no way for government agents to scrutinize the photos - they are sent by the Internet directly to an Al-Queda intelligence bunker where Osama Bin Laden personally plots the downfall of all we hold dear.





> Camera ownership is not constitutionally protected right. We do not object to law-abiding citizens owning cameras, but what good can it do to allow foreigners, drug-users and atheists access to potentially harmful technology?



People really believe this ****?!?!


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 6, 2008)

Fringe lunatic with extreme and skewed views about things has a blog.

Color me shocked.

Seriously.


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 6, 2008)

Though I'm about 99% sure that it's parody. No one moves to bunkers in northern Idaho. If they did, they wouldn't blog about it.


----------



## IvyJade (Nov 6, 2008)

Moglex said:


> I know a lot of Americans became hopelessly paranoid after 9/11 but I'm having trouble understanding how even the most idiotic and paranoid individual could equate people flying aircraft into buildings with people taking photograhs being 'perverts'.
> 
> It's rather bizarre that the have the idea that photographing buildings is indicative of terrorism as none of the 9/11 terrorists are known to have used photography in the planning of their attacks as detailed drawings of both the building and aircraft are easily available to the public.



What's so sad it's not a person it's PEOPLE.  With reality shows exposing perverts, with the show 'cheaters' using equipment, it makes people paranoid.

It's like if you start running, so will others not knowing why....It's the people...


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 6, 2008)

What a waste of time reading that crap was.  Ok, so someone forgot to lock his door at the funny farm one evening and he got out.  Let's hope they catch him before his meds wear off.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2008)

BAHAHAHA... that article ROCKS.  

"Why do liberals even need digital cameras? These foreign-made devices often cost in excess of $2000, and contain features superior to high-end Soviet-era spy-cameras."

BAHAHAHAH...

Man I really HOPE that's a serious "article".  It's way funnier if it's serious!


----------



## Moglex (Nov 7, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Man I really HOPE that's a serious "article".  It's way funnier if it's serious!



That really is utterly hilarious.

You have to look at the other pages as well.

On God's hit list we find the usual suspects: Charles Darwin and Richard Dawkins but _Marcel Marceau_?

And in with the groups of people God hates we find Gays, Liberals and paedophiles (but, oddly, not Communists). We also find _Linux Users_.

Alas, with the coming of the internet it's harder to tell what's a spoof.

In the olden days if it was written in crayon it was real but now even the mentally bewildered can access computers.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 7, 2008)

I visit a few other forums and often I hear about how photographers are harassed and treated like terrorists instead of human beings with a camera... like photographers should be treated as!

Well, this is my way to make a little bit of a stand and protest this issue.  At the same time, I will be attending my first Montreal strobist get-together this weekend and I thought it would be good for a few chuckles at the meet.

So, what are your opinions about it:

The T-shirt:







Up close:





Now I have to go and create that website next week... as it currently doesn't exist!


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 7, 2008)

terrorist ^


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 7, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> terrorist ^



[best terrorist voice=on] Joo vill geeb me joor camerrra.... or I vill blow up joor lightstand![best terrorist voice=off]

 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 7, 2008)

^terrorist


i'm not kidding folks...... he doesn't rewire his cactus triggers for photography...


kaboom


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 7, 2008)

LMAO!


----------



## Kegger (Nov 7, 2008)

Jerry, you have just inspired one of America's youth to do something that will inevitably piss someone off. 

I'm gonna make me a shirt just like that.

God bless you for your eye opening wisdom, lol.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 7, 2008)

Let's not jump over the railing... don't do things that will get you in trouble, irrespective of what I do!  :lmao:


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm going to make a shirt exactly like that. I mean exactly. That way, even if they think I'm still a terrorist, they'll go hunting after Jerry.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 7, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> I'm going to make a shirt exactly like that. I mean exactly. That way, even if they think I'm still a terrorist, they'll go hunting after Jerry.




lol...


----------



## roadkill (Nov 8, 2008)

People are wary of photographers because we are stealing their souls.


----------



## pete_6109 (Nov 8, 2008)

I shoot with this old view camera, but have my digital SLR with me as well. Everyone is curious about big, old fashioned cameras and they don't even notice that I am really shooting with both cameras.


----------



## fightin14 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is not that big of a deal where I live because about half the population in my area owns a d40,d50,d60 or  the cannon equivilents. I  went to the local pumpkin patch fall thing in the area there was about 2000 people and I swear there atleast 1000 dslr there.


----------



## Azriel (Nov 8, 2008)

celery said:


> It's funny that we live in a time when images are a part of everyday life.
> 
> TV, movies, magazines, newspapers, photographs . . .
> 
> ...


 
I like that aproach. If you go out thinking that eople will think you're a erv, then that is the type of vibe you'll give off. Your bosy language will reflect what you're thinking. Think perv, walk like perv. Think professional, walk like one.

I had considered wearing a suit and tie to some places, just to come accross as professional. 

I love the business card idea too.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice shirt and LOL to making one to get Jerry busted.

I can think of a whole cottage industry popping up around this... Jerry shirts, Jerry masks, Jerry business cards, Jerry boxer shorts (hey, you never know when you're going to need to blame something on Jerry!)










...what?!?


----------



## Battou (Nov 9, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I visit a few other forums and often I hear about how photographers are harassed and treated like terrorists instead of human beings with a camera... like photographers should be treated as!
> 
> Well, this is my way to make a little bit of a stand and protest this issue.  At the same time, I will be attending my first Montreal strobist get-together this weekend and I thought it would be good for a few chuckles at the meet.
> 
> ...




lol that's kinda funny because I have been seriously debating on hi-viz vests for the last month or so......

I also plan setting up my hunting blind in the middle of the city a few times....but that dosen't count as I plan on using that where there are no people....


----------



## Jedo_03 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sanctuary mach for zis, er... fantabluer ideas from Yerry...
Aha..!! Vis dis vunderbar T-shrit ve can enfiltraten even zer mosten secur placens vith ouren spy-Canoners und der dumkopf politzie vill thinking zat ve iz yust fotografik touristen... HaHaHa...
Nick Nick Yerry... Sanctu - Sanctuary mach...
BOOOOM...


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is why I shoot mostly nature.


----------



## KD5NRH (Nov 9, 2008)

Azriel said:


> I had considered wearing a suit and tie to some places, just to come accross as professional.



That might stand out even more; just dress casual, but professional.  Depending on the situation, my outfit ranges from what's considered a hunting-guide style shirt (big pockets and lots of them are your friends when you're burning through film and/or batteries) to a typical button-down dress shirt, all worn with black slacks and my Coronado Safari vest-of-many-pockets.  The matching leather fedora may or may not stay in the car.  (If I'm using flash or shooting portrait much it gets in the way.)  I avoid T-shirts, jeans, and anything else that says "I'm just some random slacker screwing around with a camera."

I carry enough ID as it is that I'm covered for most stuff, and since three of the IDs require moderate-to-intense background checks, anybody that recognises them tends to take my word for it that I'm not a terrorist.  My guard card turns any encounter with a security guard into a BS session about stupid policies.  Otherwise, I've got the ARES and GDEM/RACES IDs; at worst, I just point out to them that we sometimes need photos in planning and training sessions.  Failing that, the CHL seems to pacify most cops.

Besides, after a couple of those are out and verified I think some of them decide that no matter what they can come up with, I'll dig around and find an ID to show for it like the Middleman  :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou (Nov 9, 2008)

pugnacious33 said:


> This is why I shoot mostly nature.



I've had the police called on me before for having my wildlife lens in a city park. Another time, A local fireman called me "some creepy guy", I over heard him telling his supervisor I was in his (the supervisors) yard taking pictures of his house....I had my back to the house and my glass pointed into the tree.


My 400mm lens just seemed to have pervert written all over it, I get bothered less walking around dark alleys with my camera at night than I do shooting birds in the daylight. Shooting mostly nature won't be anyones saving grace, the idiots will find you, and suspect you.


----------



## KD5NRH (Nov 9, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> No one moves to bunkers in northern Idaho.



Duh.  You can't build an effective bunker out of potatoes.


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 9, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> I avoid T-shirts, jeans, and anything else that says "I'm just some random slacker screwing around with a camera."


Ha ha!  I guess I must be just "some random slacker" since I don't own anything _but_ t-shirts and jeans :lmao:.  Working in a manufacturing plant, you don't bother with spending much on cloths.

My entire wardrobe probably costs as much as many people spend on a single shirt and pair of pants, LOL.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 9, 2008)

I need to try to stand out more so I can get more stories.  I always find these types of interactions fun.   Maybe I should get a 400mm prime.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 9, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> I avoid T-shirts, jeans, and anything else that says "I'm just some random slacker screwing around with a camera."



If there are "terrorists" out there doing this crap (of which I really have my doubts, because there are a million better ways to recon an area than by camera), they would logically consider this and change apparel, but I highly doubt any terrorist would go around wearing a colourful t-shirt with his name on it stating that he is not a terrorist.  That would be the ultimate mindf**k if they did, though. 

What you wear doesn't define your social, political or financial status.  A couple of the richest men I know (true multimillionaires) wear socks or jeans with holes in them when they are at home or in a relaxed environment.  I sure do not want to wear a suit and tie (my normal daily wear in my profession) when I am out shooting.  It's comfy and loose jeans and t-shirts for me most of the time.

Besides, we all know that ties are only good for 2 things... something to use to hold on to in a fight, and something to use to hang yourself with.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 9, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I need to try to stand out more so I can get more stories.  I always find these types of interactions fun.   Maybe I should get a 400mm prime.



T-shirts with stupid sayings on them are just as effective and cheaper... lol


----------



## KD5NRH (Nov 9, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Ha ha!  I guess I must be just "some random slacker" since I don't own anything _but_ t-shirts and jeans :lmao:.  Working in a manufacturing plant, you don't bother with spending much on cloths.



Funny, I've worked in four manufacturing plants, a truck stop, and as a field service tech in both manufacturing plants and feedlots, and I always managed to have a few sets of presentable clothes.  Of course, one of the first things I learned in that environment is that Dickies shirts outlast T-shirts by a huge margin, and their pants have a lot more pocket space than jeans.


----------



## Battou (Nov 9, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I need to try to stand out more so I can get more stories.  I always find these types of interactions fun.   Maybe I should get a 400mm prime.




I really must say it....I really don't think that is the kind of attention you want, I would much prefer being called a terrorist.


----------



## saran321 (Nov 10, 2008)

everyones jealous of our coolness 8


----------

